# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Uragani Katerina...tragjedi ne Amerike!

## DeuS

Qindra njerez kane humbur jeten...
Mijera te tjere te plagosur rende nga stuhia!
Biliona dollare eshte shume e shkaterrimit...
Shtepite, rruget, urat, ndertesat...cope e cik...
Cilesuar si tragjedia me e madhe natyrore ne Amerike...

C'dini me teper?
Ndonje familje shqiptare, eshte perfshire? 
Uroj qe tmerri te mbaroje se shpejti dhe te pakten shqiptare te demtuar, mos kete!

----------


## bayern

Ne New Orleans 8 mije banore jane ngujuar ne Dome ku luan ekipi i futbollit amerikan New Orleans Saints. Megjithese platforma eshte komplet metalike prape eshte lekundur nga era e forte qe arriti deri ne 215 km ne ore.

Nr i te vdekurve mendohet te kete kaluar 100.

----------


## DeuS

I pashe ne lajme te gjitha ato bajerno, perfshi edhe stadiumin! Nuk ishte shaka mer mik, imagjino robt e shkrete sesi kane perfundu. Thuj shyqyr qe ndodhi ne Amerike dhe kthehet vendi ne normalitet (perjashto vdekjet) brenda muajve, se te kishte ndodhur ne Shqiperi...vec ne hartat historike do e lexonim Shqiperine si shtet qe ka egzistu dikur...ne te shkuaren lol

I'm not being funny...but, knej nga une po hedhin valle pakistaneze dhe 'arabe' ...se gjasme jane punet e Allahut keto dhe sepse po hakmerret kundra amerikoneve! 

Tashi, (s'di pse po m'ha tajarja qe po i hyj ktij muhabeti, po nejse) perjashto njerezit qe nuk besojne ne fuqi te mbinatyrshme dhe qe fenomenet natyrore i shpjegojne duke u bazuar ne shkence...ma merr mendja qe robt besimtare qe besojne se qiellin, token, gjithesine e ka kriju Zoti dhe se cdo e mire dhe e keqe vjen prej tij, duhet tu shkoje mendja pahall Zoti ka dore ne keto pune...

C'shpjegim i japin besimtaret ketyre fenomeneve?!

----------


## shkodrane82

> I'm not being funny...but, knej nga une po hedhin valle pakistaneze dhe 'arabe' ...se gjasme jane punet e Allahut keto dhe sepse po hakmerret kundra amerikoneve! 
> 
> !



Plsssss ato qe e mendojne te tille jane ca anadollake qe i shofin gjanat
prej bires se celsit. Po ne vitet 1920-1930 ku mbahen mend ca uragane
te medhaja....per cfare ishte hakmarrja??

I kam ndjeke dhe une lajmet dhe eshte nje shkatrrim i paimagjinueshem,
ca ka ne dore natyra eshte e pandalueshme. 
Gjynah gjithe ato shpija te shkatrruara mundi i shume e shume viteve, por
te pakten kur e ke familjen gjalle ja ben me shume hallall shpise.
Gjithsesi shume gjynah. Po jane gjera qe nuk ndalohen dhe te themi zot
mos na perballo me te tilla dukuri natyrore.

----------


## R2T

Ketu ja paske fut kot o Deus, ku eshte pare ndonjehere qe myslymanet te gezohen per vdekjet e njerezve te pafajshem?? Pastaj po ishte pune e allahut kjo i bie qe allahu te jete racist, se ka spastru vec lagjet e zezakeve. Gjithe ajo zona nen uje e me shpi te rrafshuara eshte zona e jevgjeve. Ata mavrite s'kane gje ne dore se vendimet i mer Bushi, po me sa duket Zotit i vinte rende ta conte urraganin nga Shtepia e bardhe, e me rast tha te spastronte ndonje lagje zezakesh.

Nejse, ky hale urragani kaloi dhe nga shtepia ime, pa pritur e pa pandehur. Haleja kishte per te ikur ne veri po e mori kthesen per poshte e na gjeti pa rpegatitur. Me eshte dashur qe ne mes te urrganait te dal te mbyll qenepet  e dritareve (se shtepite ketej behen me qnepe te posacme celiku kunder urraganeve) e mu duk vetja si Adem RReka duke luftuar me dallget. Ta binte era Tabelen e Stopit e ta ngulte ne veshke pa te pyetur fare. Ne mengjes, te dukej vetja se ishe zgjuar pa dashje ne Hiroshime. S'kish mbet peme pa u shkul nga rrenja, ndonje merhumi qe s'kishte mbyll qenepet ja futi dhe brenda ne shtepi. Shakator i madh ky Zoti, tall bizhdilet me keta fukarenjte e pafuqishem e nuk leshon ndonje rrufe andej nga Washingtoni. 

P.S Ndoshta nuk ka faj dhe Zoti, si i thone llafit rrufeja s'bie ne hale.

----------


## PINK

Mire uragani , po pasojat me mbrapa ... tsk tsk .. e keni pa sa ka shku gas-i , ?

----------


## TikTak

Po car ishin ato shpi merr copa drrasash e llamarinash. E imagjinoni se jena ne US of A
Orleani o si i tas gjigand i futur mes ujrash. Jane care digat qe nuk jane riparu e mirembajt prej kohesh se paret do shkojshin diku tjeter

Mire tha i gazetar dje Orleani ishte bo si downtown Bagdat

Asi lagje te degradume ke ne cdo qytet amerikan

----------


## diikush

Shpreh keqardhjen per kete tragjedi dhe per njerzit te cilet i ka ndikuar!

----------


## DeuS

> Ketu ja paske fut kot o Deus, ku eshte pare ndonjehere qe myslymanet te gezohen per vdekjet e njerezve te pafajshem?? Pastaj po ishte pune e allahut kjo i bie qe allahu te jete racist, se ka spastru vec lagjet e zezakeve. Gjithe ajo zona nen uje e me shpi te rrafshuara eshte zona e jevgjeve. Ata mavrite s'kane gje ne dore se vendimet i mer Bushi, po me sa duket Zotit i vinte rende ta conte urraganin nga Shtepia e bardhe, e me rast tha te spastronte ndonje lagje zezakesh..



(lol)...e di qe me ke fut ne mendime te thella tani? Dolla jashte dhe u thashe ketyre magjypave carcaf-fashion-veshur me BMW te 2005-es: Ore 'brothers' kshu e kshu me tha ai miku im ne kompjuter mer...ca ja fusni poles kot ju? E ja fillun mer R2T nja dy ore debat e konferenca, saqe ma ngatarrun aq shume fillin e muhabetit e une nuk di sesi te pergjigjem tashi...Vec ne nje konluzion arrita: Nuk ma merr mendja qe myslymat e Shqiponjerise te mendojne, qofte edhe per nje cast te vetem, te njejtat gjera si kto llufat...se jemi te moderuar e me tru ne koke dreqi e morri! 

Po do ti qe kto robt qe besojne se gjithcka e ka kriju Zoti, dmth qe Adami u kriju prej llucit dhe Eva prej brinjes se Adamit, dhe se era eshte e teshtitura e Zotit, shiu eshte urinimi i Tij dhe bora...u know, its got to be the dirty one  :ngerdheshje:  ...mendojne detyrimisht qe te tera keto fenomene jane punet e Te Madhit?! ...e keshtu behet lidhja...

Hajde mbushja mendjen ketyre qe Uragani i fuqishem vjen si rrjedhoje e nivelit te ngritur te oqeanit, bymimit te tij nga ngrohja, bashkimit me ererat e golfit meksikan etj etj (se nuk marr vesh shume nga anatomia e cakallit) ...dhe se Zoti eshte i preukupuar me pune te tjera dhe ka nja 'shume' vjet qe na ka krijuar dhe biles ka harru edhe nese egzistojme...jo me te kujtohet te na ujisi! lol

Ke parasysh ate temen me termetet ne Turqi, a ku dreqin vend islamik ndodhi ca kohe me pare...sesi u hodhen kaposhat duke pretendu se jane rob haram ato dhe kane bo mekate? ...eh, si ta bejne lidhjen kta te besueshmit mer jahu! Mjere ne qe jetojme ne 'erresire' ...edhe 200 watt ti marrim pocat, prape nuk shofim gje!  :kryqezohen:  

Per mendimin tim PINK ka kap subjektin me te rendesishem per diskutim...si u be puna e cmimit te naftes?

----------


## antares

Para disa ditesh jepej nje emision per egzistencen e nje lloji ndertese me arkitekture origjinale (per ndertime civile e jo ushtarake) e cila ishte ne gjendje te perballonte uragane deri te tipit 3-4!
Pronari tregonte me krenari boshllekun rreth shtepise se tij ku perpara ishin shtepite tipike amerikano-kanadeze prej kompesate qe tashme nuk ishin me!
Ishin fluturuar nga uragani i meperparshem!
Ndertesa te jepte idene e nje gjysemsfere (bunkeri) dhe ishte prej betonarmeje. Ajo mbeshtetej ne 6-8 kollona betoni dhe ndodhej 4m mbi toke.
Pronari jepte dhe adresen e nje universiteti i cili merrte persiper te ofronte informacione te detajuara mbi ngritjen e ketyre lloj shtepish!
Megjithate duke pasur parasysh dhe skandalin e ngritjes se San Franciskos ne te njejtin vend nderkohe qe dihej mire sizmiciteti i atij vendi, veshtire se do ta vrase koken njeri te mundohet te zvogeloje pasojat e nje uragani te ardhshem!
=========
Duke pare vandalizmat qe po ndodhin (si ne 1997 ne Shqiperi) ndoshta do ishte koha per te shpallur gjendjen e jashtezakonshme dhe ti jepej urdher ushtrise te vriste ne vend hajdutet qe po vjedhin e grabisin c'u del perpara!
Ne keto raste ca plehra te varur ne shtyllat e telefonave (ato qe jane akoma ne kembe) me thaset e vjedhura prane do te kishin efekt edukues mbi hajdutet e tjere hipotetike!
===============
Tragjedive natyrore nuk ka pse u shtohen dhe veset njerezore te ca cakejve qe duan te perfitojne nga rasti!

----------


## niku-nyc

Uragani Katrina ka demtuar cdo gje qe nga Florida, Louisiana dhe Mississippi tre vendet me te goditura. Gazetat po e quajn si "Our Tsunami" sic ndodhi ne Azi e njejta dem por ket here demi akoma me i fort nga tsunami ne Azi.
- Te pakten 25 bilion dollar ne dem jan ber ne rruget qe ka pershkruar Katrina.
- 100 Njerez kan vdekur vetem ne Mississippi.
- 120 te vdekur ne pergjithesi.
- Mbi 50,000 jan nen ndimen e Red Cross.
- Mbi 1 milione njerez pa drita.
- Mbi 100 platforma nafte ne Gjirin e Meksikes jan demtuar dhe puna eshte ndalur 
  dicka qe ka ngritur cmimet e naftes afer $70 fucia.
- Plus $4 dollar galloni cmenduri fare.
- Me e keqja eshte permbytja e New Orleans e cila eshte nen nivelin e detit si qytet 
  dhe 80% te qytetit eshte nene uje dhe gjith popullsia eshte larguar nga qyteti 
  shume pake kan mbetur akoma.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Gjynaf per viktimat , gjynaf ata qe shpetuan dhe gjithe ai qytet me arkitekture fantastike .

----------


## shkodrane82

No Comment. :i ngrysur:

----------


## shkodrane82

..................................................

----------


## shkodrane82

..........................................

----------


## shkodrane82

..............................................

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Tmerr, 

Po degjoja tek lajmet tek italiani qe pas nje uragani te 92, kjo katerina mendohej te ishte e dyta per nga demet e shkaktuara dicka rreth 10-25 bilion $.

----------


## PINK

> Ehh me pasojat se do paguash ti nja 5 $ gas me shume ne jave...se per
> ato qe vdesin e mbesin pa shtepija kujt i behet vone...lol.



Mire maj Shkodrane s'thashe gje une , keq na vjen posi jo , pasi kishte dhe viktima  por fatkqesive natyrore ske cti besh , vec hapi deren .

----------


## Lioness

> I'm not being funny...but, knej nga une po hedhin valle pakistaneze dhe 'arabe' ...se gjasme jane punet e Allahut keto dhe sepse po hakmerret kundra amerikoneve! 
> 
> C'shpjegim i japin besimtaret ketyre fenomeneve?!


Hmmm, not to be funny, por po te degjosh keta bilbila, atehere nuk dalin mire llogarite me Allaun.  Nga 250000 (plus) viktima te Tsunamit ne Asine e Jugut, 70% e tyre ishin myslymane.  Ne krahasim me US, nr i viktimave eshte shume me i vogel.  Dmth?  
Nejse keto jane budalleqe, nuk ia vlen te aludosh, apo te analizosh.  Megjithate persa i perket pyetjes se fundit, do thoja vetem se Zoti na ka dhene trurin per ta vene ne pune.  Ashtu si ne Azine e Jugut, ku nr i viktimave do kishte qene shume me i vogel, nqs do kishin nje sistem alarmi, po ashtu edhe ne US nqs do ishin marre disa hapa te tjera, situata nuk do ishte dhe aq keq.

E para, dikush me larte tha se viktimat me te shumta ishin zezake.  Viktimat e shumta ishin te varferit, qe nuk mund te leviznin, nuk kishin makina, apo leke te shkonin ne hotele.  Alabama, Luisiana, Misisipi jane tre shtetet me te varfera ne US.  Qeveria duhej te kishte derguar autobuza dhe te bente evakuim me force.  Jo vetem kaq, po duhej te kishte gjetur strehe per njerezit qe u larguan.  Shume qytetare qe shkuan ne hotele ne veri, moren ne telefon zyrat e Governors, sepse hotelet ngriten cmimet me larte per te ardhurit.  
Njerezit qe po "vjedhin" dyqanet ne nje fare menyre nuk kane nga t'ia mbajne.  Nuk dua te jystifikoj veprime te tilla, megjithate ata kane humbur gjithcka.  U kane mbetur vetem rrobat e trupit.  Ne pergjithesi po vidhen rroba, kepuce, mjete mbijetese, ushqime ilace.  Dihet qe ne situata te tilla, ka njerez qe do abuzojne.  Por duke qene se eshte veshtire akoma per te derguar ndihma ne New Orleans, etj (ngaqe rruget jane akoma te bllokuara) instikti i mbijeteses, dhe ndonjehere ai i kafsherise, mbizoteron. 

Me ne fund, do thosha dicka per ndertimin e shtepive ne US.  Kam jetuar ne Oklahoma, per dy vjet, qe eshte zone stuhie, "tornadoes" (nuk e di si thone ne shqip.) Megjithese ka pasur katastrofa te shumta ne vite, shtepite prape ndertohen me dru, (per te mbajtur nje kosto te ulet) ... dhe nje ere e vogel te fryje i merr me vete.  Ne zona te tilla, si ne Florida, Luisiana etj. qe vuajne shpesh nga dukuri te tilla natyrore, duhet te kete ligje te posactme per ndertimin e shtepive.  Me kujtohet situata ne Kaliforni me zjarret para dy vitesh, ku shume shtepi u dogjen.  Nje qytet kishte nje ligj lokal per ndertimin e shtepive: duke qene qe ka zjarre dhe termete ne Kaliforni, ne ate qytet te gjitha shtepite jane te ndertuara me gur (cimento) per t'i perballuar ketyre dukurive.  Kur zjarret perfshine ate qytet, demet ishin shume me te vogla ne krahasim me zonat e tjera.  

Ngushellimet e mia per familjet e viktimave te Katrines.  Te dhemb ne shpirt te shikosh imazhet ne TV.  Pervec se lutjeve, njerezit do kene nevoje per shume gjera materiale.  Ne website e FEMA, Kryqi i Kuq etj, mund te gjesh link te ndryshme se si mund te ndihmosh.

----------


## antares

Sigurisht qe kjo ishte nje tragjedi natyrore, por do te thoja tragjedi "e paralajmeruar"! Ashtu si dhe ajo qe amerikanet kane kohe qe e presin ne San Francisko - "The Big One"!
Etja per fitime e ben njeriun te beje pazar mbi cdo gje (Kujtoni ate bukurosh qe donte te shiste tallashin e nxjerre nga sharrimi i drurit mbi te cilin kishte ngritur shtepine!).
Kete e them edhe per ata maskarenj ndertues Egjyptiane qe nuk respektojne asnje norme ndertimi, apo Shqiptare qe bejne pallate mbi 10 kate ne Tirane te cilat nje termet 4-5 balle i hedh poshte!
Kjo eshte nje semundje njerezore ku Shteti dhe Ligji duhet te veprojne me dore te hekurt, eshte e kote te politizosh apo ti japesh ngjyra fetare nje fatkeqesie natyrore.
Ve re nje tendence (karakteristike do te thoja) te shtypit amerikan per ta paraqitur kete si "Kataklizem" bile edhe me e madhe se Cunami ne Aceh!
Nese dallge 10-15 metershe do te kishin goditur qendrat e banuara ne Amerike (ne vend te eres) atehere te vdekurit nuk do ishin me qindra!
Kush e ka haberin sadopak nga dinamika e fluideve - hidrodinamika apo ajo e gazeve, e kupton qe karakatinat prej kompesate amerikane do te kishin 100 - 800 here me pak shanse ti rezistonin nje goditjeje hidrike!
Bashkohem me frymen e Lioness dhe shtoj qe njeriu nuk ka fuqi te shmange forcat e natyres, por e ka per detyre te minimizoje pasojat qe vijne prej tyre!
Japonia p.sh. ka ndoshta teknologjine me te avancuar te ndertimeve antisizmike, perse amerikanet qe e dine frekuencen e uraganeve nuk implementojne me force standarte te pershtateshme (dhe te arsyeshme) ndertimesh?
Japonezet nuk kane ku ta cojne Tokjon (zone e forte sizmike), po amerikanet kane nje gjeografi bujare dhe nuk kishin pse ta ribenin San Franciskon (ne mes te rrudhosjes se Shen-Andreas) ne te njejtin vend!

----------

